# Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!



## AquaHero@AT (20. März 2013)

*Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Es ist soweit!

Heute beginnt unsere Frühlings Rabattaktion mit 12% im DE-Shop und 6% im CH-Shop! 

12 lange oder kurze Tage besteht nun die Möglichkeit, an der Rabattaktion teilzunehmen, um somit Preiswerter das eigene System zu vervollständigen oder vielleicht ein komplett neues Wassergekühltes System aufzubauen. 

Das Aquatuning Team wünscht allen viel Spaß beim stöbern bei uns im Shop und wir stehen selbstverständlich wie immer schriftlich oder Telefonisch jederzeit zur Verfügung, wenn Fragen zu beantworten sind. 

Hier ist der Rabattcode hinterlegt. 

Viele Grüße von Aquatuning!!!


----------



## mmayr (20. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Hi Aquahero!

Super Aktion, danke!!!
Jetzt brauch ich abe deine Hilfe:

Hätte gerne 2 Koolance Schnellkupplungspärchen der VL3N High Flow Serie.
Allerdings stehe ich da gehörig auf dem Schlauch.
Ich verwende Schlauch im 11/8er Format. Da ich meine WAKÜ in eine externe Box verfrachtet habe, gehen aus der Box hinten 2 lange Schläuche raus, welche beim PC Gehäuse wieder hineingehen. 
Nun möchte ich beim Transportieren diese Box und den PC möglichst leckagefrei trennen können. Das heißt, ich möchte diese langen Schläuche aufschneiden, an beiden Enden Männchen und Weibchen der Kupplungen anbringen und diese durch zusammenstecken wieder verbinden.
G1/4 Zoll Schraubanschlüsse mit Außengewinde hätte ich noch genügend rumliegen.

Kannst du mir verraten, was ich bestellen muss, um das umzusetzen?

Danke!
Welche Teile benötige ich dafür?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (20. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Hallo,
na dann wollen wir mal  

Grundsätzlich hast du schon mal ein Problem mit der Anschluss / Schlauchgröße und mit Koolance. Die kleinste größe beträgt 6mm Innendurchmesser und die nächste ist 10mm. 8mm ist leider nicht vorhanden. 

Du könntest aber die Schlauchtüllen mit 10mm Außendurchmesser nehmen und den Schlauch etwas dehnen um dann auf den Anschluss zu kommen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Kupplung (High Flow) inkl. Schottverschraubung - VL3N 65164
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65176

Da ist aber die Kupplung nicht lagernd und sollte zum 15.03. geliefert worden sein, denke aber das die Lieferung bald ankommen muss. 

Was anderes mit VL3N für 11/8mm haben wir von Koolance nicht.


----------



## mmayr (20. März 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!!

Ich habe auch schon VL3N Kupplungen mit 1/4Zoll Außengewinde bzw. Innengewinde gesehen. 
Kann ich da keine Anschlüsse für 11/8 er Schlauch draufdrehen? Oder mit Muffen arbeiten?


----------



## Murdoch (20. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Mist, da muss ich dann doch vielleicht noch jetzt ne Wakü in Auftrag geben. 

Bei geschätzten 600 eur machen sich 12% schon bemerkbar.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (21. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



mmayr schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!!
> 
> Ich habe auch schon VL3N Kupplungen mit 1/4Zoll Außengewinde bzw. Innengewinde gesehen.
> Kann ich da keine Anschlüsse für 11/8 er Schlauch draufdrehen? Oder mit Muffen arbeiten?


 
Wäre an für sich möglich, aber wir haben derzeit nur den Stecker mit einem 1/4" Außengewinde da. Die Kupplung leider gar nicht mit 1/4". 
Alternativ sind da dann noch die von uns: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss G1/4 IG auf Stecker - black nickel Schnellverschluss G1/4 IG auf Stecker - black nickel 65211
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schnellverschluss G1/4 IG auf Kupplung - black nickel Schnellverschluss G1/4 IG mit Schottverschraubung auf Kupplung - black nickel 65171

Die hätte ich auch lagernd.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (21. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Mist, da muss ich dann doch vielleicht noch jetzt ne Wakü in Auftrag geben.
> 
> Bei geschätzten 600 eur machen sich 12% schon bemerkbar.


 
So ist es, es wird sich gerade dabei lohnen! Je höher der Betrag, desto größer der Abschlag!


----------



## Murdoch (21. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



AquaHero@AT schrieb:


> So ist es, es wird sich gerade dabei lohnen! Je höher der Betrag, desto größer der Abschlag!


 
Gemäß Mathematik sollte dem so sein.  
Könnt ihr bei der Zusammenstellung auch helfen oder soll ich mal ein Thema im Wakü Forum aufmachen. 

Aber ich glaub ich muss eh nochmal messen was genau in mein Fortress 2 von SilverStone rein passt. 

480er radi brauche ich ja mindestens für mein sli. Ich dachte an 3x 120 und 1x120 müsste jeh nach dicke dann direkt ins gehäuse passen. 

Das ganze soll dann evtl. Auch mal 2 Titanen oder vergleichbare Karten der Next gen kühlen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Hallo,
du kannst hier gerne schreiben, was du haben möchtest etc. kann dich gerne mit Tipps unterstützen.
Schau mal, hier hat schon jem. einen 360er und 120er in das Case verbaut. Vielleicht kannst du es ähnlich montieren.


----------



## Murdoch (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Habe schon ein Thema zu meiner zukünftigen WaKü erstellt :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-silverstone-fortress-mit-sli-so-ordnung.html

Momentan finde ich folgende Idee mit "extern" doch recht gut:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/07be41c298b81ca0633a3223ec2c9560

Ich denke aber ich werde evtl. vom Schlauchdurchmesser eine Nummer kleiner gehen auf 13/10. 

Desweiteren würde mich interessieren ob ich mit den gelisteten Teilen auch das SLI gut abgedeckt habe oder ob ich doch lieber den zugehörigen Watercool verbinder nehmen sollte. 

Welche Kupplungen wären am Empfehelnswertesten ?Die von Phobya?


----------



## DrWaikiki (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Die besten Schnellkupplungen macht Koolance.


----------



## Murdoch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Die besten Schnellkupplungen macht Koolance.


 
Die sind aber recht happig. Kosten 40 eur komplett für Zulauf und Ablauf. O_o


----------



## DrWaikiki (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Jep, leider ziemlich teuer. Die von Phobya sind ok.


----------



## Murdoch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Jep, leider ziemlich teuer. Die von Phobya sind ok.


 
Ist die Frage ob sich da der doppelte Preis lohnt. So oft mache ich den radiator nun nicht ab.


----------



## DrWaikiki (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Was hast du denn für einen? Einen MoRA?


----------



## Murdoch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen? Einen MoRA?


 
Noch hab ich keinen. 

Ich kauf wohl den 1080 von Phobya. 

By the way da fallen mir noch 2 Dinge ein:

Woher bekomme ich so eine Sandwich platte zum entkoppeln der pumpe. 

Ist so ein runder Zylinder besser als zB ein agb für den 5.25 Schacht. Die schachtlösung wäre aufgeräumter.


----------



## DrWaikiki (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Hol dir doch ein Shoggy V2 oder Phobya NoiseBuster von Aquatuning. 

Ich habe einen Röhren-AGB. Finde ich persönlich schöner als die 5,25"-Schacht-AGBs


----------



## Murdoch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Röhren-AGB. Finde ich persönlich schöner als die 5,25"-Schacht-AGBs



Schon, hat aber 2 Nachteile für mich:

1. Habe ich den nicht im Blick, so dass ich evtl. Verplane den aufzufüllen wenn was fehlt. 
2. Zusätzlicher Kram mitten im Gehäuse der stören kann.


----------



## Uter (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

@ Murdoch:
Wenn du schon einen Beratungsthread hast, warum fragst du nicht dort? Hier ist das ot.


----------



## Murdoch (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



Uter schrieb:


> @ Murdoch:
> Wenn du schon einen Beratungsthread hast, warum fragst du nicht dort? Hier ist das ot.


 
Es wurde mir von Aquatuning angeboten siehe erste Seite. 
Da ich mein komplettes equipment dort kaufen werde ist das nicht ot. 

5mio sinnlose Beiträge gibt es in diesem Forum aber wenns mal wirklich Sinn macht für beide Seiten dann ist mal ein mod da!


----------



## Uter (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Es wurde mir von Aquatuning angeboten siehe erste Seite.
> Da ich mein komplettes equipment dort kaufen werde ist das nicht ot.


Jain. Es wurde dir angeboten, aber trotzdem hast du schon einen eigenen Thread, also betreibst du Crossposting bzw. -threading. Wirklich schlimm ist das zwar nicht, aber es macht es für alle, die dir helfen wollen, unübersichtlicher und ist deshalb unerwünscht. Ich bin mir sicher, dass AquaHero@AT auch mal schnell über den letzten Stand in deinem Kaufberatungsthread guckt, wenn du ihn darum bittest. Hier führt es de facto zu ot (ca. 50% der Beiträge hier drehen sich nicht um die Frühlingsrabattaktion, sondern um deine Kaufentscheidung).



Murdoch schrieb:


> 5mio sinnlose Beiträge gibt es in diesem Forum aber wenns mal wirklich Sinn macht für beide Seiten dann ist mal ein mod da!


 Bei den sinnlosen Beiträgen einfach die Melden-Funktion nutzen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

schade, dass ich diesen thread zu spät wieder gefunden habe, hätte knapp 30€ sparen können  shit happens


----------



## AquaHero@AT (3. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Kann ich nachvollziehen, der Thread ist aber ganz öffentlich hier bei uns im Hersteller Thread gewesen, also für alle Zugänglich.


----------



## beren2707 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Habe mich über die Aktion gefreut und auch genutzt. Dazu hätte ich aber eine kleine Nachfrage: 
Da meine MX2 doch sehr zur Neige geht und ich auf die Lieferung der Gelid GC-Xtreme bis ca. Mitte nächster Woche angewiesen bin (da ich sonst keinerlei (gute) Paste mehr habe), würde es mich interessieren, wann die Lieferung bei euch voraussichtlich eintreffen wird und ab wann mit einer Lieferung der Paste zu rechnen ist.
Schonmal vielen Dank für eine Antwort im Voraus , dann kann ich mich vorbereiten und notfalls anderweitig Reserve organisieren.
Gruß,
beren2707


----------



## AquaHero@AT (3. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Die sollte zum 29.03. geliefert worden sein. Da dieser Termin auf die Feiertage fiel, wird die Lieferung diese Woche erwartet.


----------



## beren2707 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Fein, dann sollte es ja bis nächste Woche klappen.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (4. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Vielleicht  Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Also, daumen hoch.


----------



## beren2707 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Die Hoffnung stirbt...


			
				AT schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 07.0*6*.2013


----------



## AquaHero@AT (9. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Ja, da tut sich leider nichts. Wir haben die Lieferung immer noch nicht erhalten. Warum steigst du nicht auf die MX4 um?


----------



## beren2707 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Nutze schon länger MX2 und MX4 und wollte mal etwas Neues ausprobieren. Ist der Liefertermin wirklich derart nach hinten verschoben und eine frühere Lieferung nicht zu erwarten?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (10. April 2013)

*AW: Frühlings Rabattaktion bei Aquatuning!*

Leider ja.


----------

